# Z code for long-term Victoza for diabetes



## wandilly (Feb 24, 2017)

Victoza is an injectable drug for diabetes, so it wouldn't fall under the oral or insulin Z code for long-term use. How would this be coded?? Thanks.


----------



## nneecole (Mar 30, 2017)

I have the same question. I hope someone can help.


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 30, 2017)

*Z79.899 - *[FONT=&quot]Other long term (current) drug therapy

[/FONT]


----------

